# Dallas the Couch King



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

*Resting his big heavy head on my leg*:


----------



## Stella+Samson (May 10, 2011)

Oh, he is a lap dog....


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

He's so handsome! But also has a goofy side to him....


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

What a handsome boy!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Oooh what a handsome king!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Dallas looks like a big lovebug!


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Ah! I love it! 100+ lb. lap dogs are the best!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Good looking big guy.


----------

